# Missing patches of fur, bleeding



## farfles (Jan 31, 2010)

My 11 month old male cat recently started losing patches of fur, and there is scabbing in the area. A lot of them look like scratches. He goes outside a few times a day, and I assumed that he was getting attacked by other males, especially since he wasn't neutered. He got neutered a few days ago, and this is still continuing. He has always been an incredibly docile cat. This morning, after having been inside all night, he was bleeding a lot and it looked almost like a chunk of skin was missing too.
Could this be some medical condition? Do you have any suggestions on how to treat this? Thanks!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The first thing to know is that testosterone levels do not completely dissipate for up to a month after neutering. However, since he has new injuries this morning after being in all night this doesn't sound like it due to fighting with other cats (you didn't mention having other cats in the house that he could be fighting with and I'm sure you'd hear it if you did). So it seems like he may be inflicting these wounds himself, which implies some sort of allergy...environmental (which would include fleas) or food.

A check for fleas and a vet visit are the first two things I would do. If it appear to be food, I would use Natural Balance Duck & Green Pea food.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I agree to check with a vet. A similar thing happened to my friend's cat. In her cat's case it turned out to be a form of Feline Mange (Mites). The vet prescribed some meds for her to apply and bathe him with. She also had to shave some of his fur off, poor guy. It took a couple months to treat but he's all better now. 

Hope your guy feels better soon.


----------

